# royal breeding outcome



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

What would i get if i bred a Male Pastel with a Female Spider?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

1:4 normal, pastel, spider, bumblebee (chance per egg)...


----------



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

What male would you suggest to put with my female spider for a better outcome,Dont have alot of cash tho really but its worth looking into for the best results...


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

depends on what you like tbo i like bumblebees but what do you want to make?


----------



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

not really in to the different morphs,just looking something a little different for me to keep on for myself.


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

i would look up some pics of the diff combos with spiders and pick 1 witch you like the most there are lots!! my fav is the butter and lesserbees and firespiders all them males are under £500 for 09s fires under £250 at the moment


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

male super pastel... 500+
clutch should be... 50% pastel, 50% bumblebee


----------



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

super pastel looks great.
What would i get from a fire male and spider female?
How do you make firespiders,they look so beautiful.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

wingsy said:


> What would i get from a fire male and spider female?
> How do you make *firespider*s,they look so beautiful.


1:4 normal, fire, spider, and ^^^ (chance per egg)

here's a nice lemon bumblebee...











and a super pastel...


----------



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

That lemon bumblee bee is stunning.how would you produce a animal like that,i bet that would take a few crossing of breds,Excuse my stupid ness but i have no clue on royal genetics,i have only just got my head around leo genetics,Is there a genetic calculator out there that would help me?


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

wingsy said:


> That lemon bumblee bee is stunning.how would you produce a animal like that,i bet that would take a few crossing of breds,Excuse my stupid ness but i have no clue on royal genetics,i have only just got my head around leo genetics,Is there a genetic calculator out there that would help me?


 
here you go buddy this one seems pretty good.

Genetics - Wizard - Snake-Zone.com


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

wingsy said:


> That lemon bumblee bee is stunning.how would you produce a animal like that


pastel x spider = 1:4 normal, pastel, spider, bumblebee (chance per egg)...


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Lesser would be good..lesser bee, lesser, spiders & normal..if you got hold of a lesser pastel even better..all of the above plus queen bee & bumblebee :2thumb:


----------

